# ja ich weiß .



## Maria (3. Mai 2006)

hi

ich weiß das ihr keine hausaufgaben macht.
brauche aber hilfe bei ein paar aufgaben.
habe schon einige ansätze versucht aber nix funzt.

die aufgaben sind im Chat-Codeschnipsel unter dem titel "DVPflicht11"

bin über jede art von hilfe dankbar

danke


----------



## TRex2003 (3. Mai 2006)

der chat läuft bei mir irgendwie nicht..applet crashed.

stell deine frage doch hier..


----------



## Maria (3. Mai 2006)

meine e-mail addresse ist mcneo2@web.de

wie ist deine?




Die Aufgaben 20 bis 26 sind bis zu Ihrem nächsten nächsten Praktikumstermin
vorzubereiten. Bitte legen Sie zu Beginn des Praktikums zu jeder Aufgabe folgende
Ausarbeitung vor:
• die öffentliche Schnittstelle der zu Schreibenden Klasse
• die Namen oder den Namen der Instanzvariablen und deren Bedeutung
Diese Ausarbeitung soll sauber geschrieben und gut lesbar sein. Da Ihre Lösungen
vorbereitet sein müssen, sind fertige Programme, die nur noch abgeschrieben
werden, nicht erlaubt. Sie sollen während des Praktikums die gewünschten
Programme herleiten. Das ist sicherlich nur machbar, wenn Sie vorbereitet
erscheinen. Es wird geprüft, ob Sie die Lösungen beherrschen.
Aufgabe 20:
Erweiterung einer Klasse
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse SparKonto, die der Klasse BankKonto ähnlich ist und
zusätzlich die Instanzvariable zinsRate besitzt.
• Fügen Sie einen Konstruktor hinzu, der das Anfangsguthaben und die Zinsrate
initialisiert.
• Fügen Sie eine Methode addiereZinsen() (ohne explizite Parameter) hinzu,
die zum Guthaben die Zinsen addiert.
• Schreiben Sie ein Testprogramm, das ein Sparkonto mit einem Anfangsguthaben
von € 1.000 und einer Zinsrate von 10% konstruiert. Wenden Sie dann 5 mal die
Methode addiereZinsen an und geben das jeweilige Guthaben aus.
Aufgabe 21:
Entwicklung einer Klasse
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Angestellter. Ein Angestellter hat einen Namen
(Datentyp String) und ein Gehalt (Datentyp double). Verwenden Sie einen
Konstruktor mit zwei Parametern, einen für den Namen, einen für das Gehalt, und
schreiben Sie Methoden, die Name und Gehalt zurückgeben. Die Klasse soll
getestet werden.
Aufgabe 22:
Erweiterung einer Klasse
Erweitern Sie die Klasse Angestellter durch Hinzufügen der Methode
void erhoeheGehalt(double prozent)
die das Gehalt des Angestellten (d.h. den Wert der Instanzvariablen gehalt) um
einen bestimmten Prozentsatz erhöht.
Beispiel:
Angestellter hugo = new Angestellter("Hugo Schmitz", 55000);
hugo.erhoeheGehalt(10); // Hugo bekommt 10% mehr
Aufgabe 23:
Entwicklung einer Klasse
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Produkt. Ein Produkt hat einen Namen und einen Preis.
Die Konstruktion könnte so aussehen: new Produkt("Toaster", 29.95).
Verwenden Sie folgende Methoden:
String getName()
double getPreis()
void setPreis(double neuerPreis)
Schreiben Sie ein Testprogramm, das zwei Produkte konstruiert, deren Namen und
Preise ausgibt, dann die Preise um 5 € reduziert und erneut Namen und Preise
ausgibt. Machen Sie von folgender Beziehung gebrauch
neuerPreis = getPreis() – 5.0
Aufgabe 24:
Entwicklung einer Klasse
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Kreis mit den Methoden getFlaeche und getUmfang.
Mit dem Konstruktor soll der Radius des Kreises initialisiert werden. Schreiben Sie
eine Klasse KreisTester, mit der Sie die Fläche und den Umfang eines
vorgegebenen Kreises berechnen, dessen Radius Sie vorgeben.
Aufgabe 25:
Entwicklung einer Klasse
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Quadrat mit den Methoden getFlaeche und
getUmfang. Mit dem Konstruktor soll die Seitenlänge des Quadrates initialisiert
werden. Schreiben Sie eine Klasse QuadratTester, mit der Sie die Fläche und
den Umfang eines Quadrates berechnen, dessen Seitenlänge Sie vorgeben.
Aufgabe 26:
Entwicklung einer Klasse
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Bierdose mit den Methoden getOberflaeche und
getVolumen. Mit dem Konstruktor sollen der Radius und die Höhe der Bierdose
gesetzt werden. Schreiben Sie eine Klasse BierdoseTester, mit der Sie die
Oberfläche und das Volumen einer Bierdose berechnen.


----------



## TRex2003 (3. Mai 2006)

hmm...das müsste ich mir genauer anschauen..meine kompletten kenntnisse über klassen hab ich von c++ und da muss ich ab & zu umdenken.. 

meine email is trex2003@gmx.de, kannst mich ja mal anschreiben.


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Mai 2006)

Verschoben in Aufgaben&Gesuche


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mai 2006)

@TRex2003: Du benutzt sicher Opera, der weigert sich, den Chat zu öffnen.
Richte dir doch den IRC-Chat-Client ein. Mit dieser Anleitung wird dir die Einrichtung gelingen.


----------



## Guest (4. Mai 2006)

ich hab opera und hab mirc  allerdings war da die rede von codeschnipsel und ich war mir nicht sicher, ob das eine erweiterung in dem java-applet ist - der chat in einem anderen forum funktioniert nämlich bei mir.


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2006)

Es ging doch nicht um den Chat, nur um einen Chat-Codeschnipsel ???:L


----------

